# New Crown For Mp2824



## stevoc (Dec 18, 2006)

Thought I'd start a new topic for this one, rather than combine it with the crystal post.

I've seen a MP with a larger crown and quite like the look. Could anyone help me with sourcing a large crown? The current one is approx. Ã˜6mm x 3mm thick and the crown tube seems to have a 4mm external thread.

Any comments/suggestions would be appreciated.

cheers

Steve


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would contact Roy.... [email protected]


----------



## stevoc (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, should have thought of that first. I'll do that now.

cheers

Steve


----------

